# FR: but my mum thinks that I am [addicted to it]



## Feebar

Bonjour à tous
So, the sentence that I'm struggling with translating is "I don't think that I'm addicted to it [la technologie / (them) mes appareils numériques], but my mum thinks that I am." 

My question is threefold - My effort is "Je ne pense pas que j'y sois accro, mais ma mère pense que je le suis. / je l'y suis."
1 Which is the correct translation?
2(a+b!) What is the grammatical term for the LE there? And is it ever "la" or "les"
3 Does one ever use an 'y' in that second half of the sentence?

Merci bien d'avance. I know that this is a perennial one, so I'm sorry, but because I don't know the grammatical term for it I can't look it up...


----------



## pollohispanizado

The _le_ in the second clause is a neuter pronoun replacing _accro_. _Y_ is an adjectival pronoun (_pronom de complément_) that replaces _à la technologie_.

Je ne pense pas que je suis accro à la technologie, mais ma mère, elle pense que je l'y suis.


----------



## olivier68

Je pense que les deux peuvent se dire, mais avec une petite nuance de sens.
Et hop… pollohispanizad m'a précédé dans ma réponse ;-)


----------



## Dripweed

Feebar said:


> What is the grammatical term for the LE there? And is it ever "la" or "les?”



Hello Feebar,

In your sentence, the ‘le’ is a pronoun.  Ordinarily this pronoun is invariable.  In certain literary contexts, the pronouns ‘la’ or ‘les’ may be used, but  this is rare and best avoided.


----------



## olivier68

??? What do you want to mean, Dripweed ?


----------



## pollohispanizado

Dripweed said:


> In certain literary contexts, the pronouns ‘la’ or ‘les’ may be used, but  this is rare and best avoided.



If I'm not mistaken, the only possibility in this example is the singular _le_ because it's replacing an adjective and not a noun.


----------



## olivier68

"le" ("neutre") remplace en fait toute la proposition : "_accro à la technologie_". "y" remplace plutôt la fin de la proposition : "_à la technologie_"


----------



## jekoh

« _... je l'y suis_ » me paraît au mieux rarissime.


----------



## olivier68

Ah ? Perso, cela ne me choque pas.


----------



## Dripweed

Hello olivier68. 

I was trying to answer Feebar’s question as to whether there are any contexts where it is possible to use ‘la’ or ‘les’.  My answer was that generally the pronoun ‘le’ must be used, and that it remains invariable, even if it replaces a feminine noun :

_Une femme, qui n’est pas ma femme, qui ne le sera jamais (Daudet)

Je passe ici pour votre maîtresse [...] mais je ne le suis point (Hugo)_

As you have pointed out, the pronoun in Feebar’s sentence replaces the phrase ‘accro à la technologie’.  Obviously, neither ‘la’ nor ‘les’ can be used in such a context,  but it is not difficult to find examples in French literature of certain contexts where the pronoun does agree in gender and number with a preceding noun used with a definite article or a possessive.

_Tu devrais être ma femme, n’est-ce pas fatal que tu la sois un jour ? (Zola)

J’étais son ennemie, je ne la suis plus (Marivaux)_

Other examples can be found here.


----------



## jekoh

Olivier, peu importe que ça choque ou non (certains ici sont « choqués » par des trucs très banals), la question est de savoir si ça existe.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Dripweed said:


> ...it is not difficult to find examples in French literature of certain contexts where the pronoun does agree in gender and number with a preceding noun used with a definite article or a possessive.
> 
> _Tu devrais être ma femme, n’est-ce pas fatal que tu la sois un jour ? (Zola)
> 
> J’étais son ennemie, je ne la suis plus (Marivaux)_
> 
> Other examples can be found here.


In these examples, the words being replaced are feminine nouns, not an adjective clause.


----------



## Oddmania

"...mais ma mère pense que *si*." (= but my mother thinks I _am_).​"...mais ma mère pense que je *le *suis." (_le = accro à la technologie_).​"...mais ma mère pense que j'*y* suis accro." (_y = à la technologie —_ this requires _accro _for _*y* _to make sense_)._​


> Does one ever use an 'y' in that second half of the sentence?


No, unless you repeat the adjective _accro _as well.



> What is the grammatical term for the LE there? And is it ever "la" or "les"



This *entry* from Wiktionary might help:



> *PRONOM PERSONNEL
> le* \lə\ _masculin_
> 
> [...]
> _(Neutre)_ _(Attribut du sujet)_ Pronom représentant l’attribut précédent, le plus souvent avec le verbe _être_. Peut être modifié par _plus _ou _moins_ comme adjectif. *Note d’usage : *Ne s’accorde ni en genre ni en nombre.
> _Je trouve les caprices de la mode, chez les Français, étonnants. Ils ont oublié comment ils étaient habillés cet été. Ils ignorent encore plus comment ils *le* seront cet hiver._ — (Montesquieu, _Lettre C. Rica au même_, dans _Lettres persanes_, 1721)
> _Donc, si l’année qui commence n’est pas bonne pour moi, elle *le* sera pour lui, et réciproquement._ — (Jules Verne, _Vingt mille lieues sous les mers_, Partie I, Chapitre XX, 1870)
> _L’Italie tient à être l’amie de la France ; elle ne peut *le* rester qu’à la condition que sa position à Rome ne soit pas troublée, et, puisque le catholicisme joue un rôle si considérable en France, il importe que les hommes de bonne foi soient convaincus que leurs croyances ne courent aucun danger par le changement politique qui s’est fait à Rome._ — (R. Bonghi, _Le Gouvernement de l’Italie et la papauté_, dans _Revue des Deux Mondes_, tome 105, 1873)
> _Assurément, le mouvement n’était ni continu, ni général. Un soulèvement agraire ne *l’*est jamais._ — (Pierre Kropotkine, _La Grande Révolution_, Chapitre XVI, 1909)
> _Cette Poitevine est honnête ; mais elle *l’*est moins que la première, pour avoir voulu le paraître davantage._ — (Anatole France, _La Picarde, la Poitevine, la Tourangelle, la Lyonnaise et la Parisienne_, dans _Les Contes de Jacques Tournebroche_, 1921)


----------



## Dripweed

pollohispanizado said:


> In these examples, the words being replaced are feminine nouns, not an adjective clause.



Yes, indeed.  One of Feebar’s original questions was : ‘is it ever ‘la’ or ‘les?’  The short answer to that question is ‘yes’, if the pronoun is replacing a preceding noun used with a definite article or a possessive (as explained in #10), but that such usage is rare, and best avoided (#4).

I fear we may be going round in circles...


----------



## pollohispanizado

Yes, we are. I assumed Feebar would be wondering in the context of the example that they gave, not in general...


----------



## Maître Capello

pollohispanizado said:


> elle pense que je l'y suis.





jekoh said:


> « _... je l'y suis_ » me paraît au mieux rarissime.


Et à moi carrément incorrect. 

Le pronom neutre _le_ remplace nécessairement le tout, y compris _à la technologie_. Autrement dit :

_Mais ma mère pense que je *le* suis_.  (où _le_ = _accro à la technologie_ comme l'ont dit Olivier et Oddmania)
_Mais ma mère pense que je *l'y* suis_.


----------



## olivier68

l'un des deux pronoms est explétif


----------



## pollohispanizado

Maître Capello said:


> Et à moi carrément incorrect.
> 
> Le pronom neutre _le_ remplace nécessairement le tout, y compris _à la technologie_. Autrement dit :
> 
> _Mais ma mère pense que je *le* suis_.  (où _le_ = _accro à la technologie_ comme l'a dit Oddmania)
> _Mais ma mère pense que je *l'y* suis_.


Merci de me l'avoir corrigé donc. Le pronom de complément m'a complètement trompé.

N'y-a-t-il pas un contexte dans lequel on joint un pronom d'objet direct et _y_ (l'y) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais seulement si _le_ ou _la_, élidé en _l'_, est un pronom personnel, représentant donc un nom masculin ou féminin, et non un attribut (adjectival ou nominal).

_J'ai vu ton fils au cinéma. Je *l'y* ai vu en charmante compagnie._


----------



## pollohispanizado

Ah , compris ! Merci


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Le pronom neutre _le_ remplace nécessairement le tout, y compris _à la technologie_.


Dans cet exemple :

_- Je suis accro à la technologie.
- Et moi je *le* suis au cinéma._

... _le_ ne remplace que _accro_, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais c'est possible dans ce cas parce que _au cinéma_ n'est pas un pronom. 

Par défaut, le pronom neutre _le_ reprend le tout (_accro à la technologie_). Dans certains contextes où un autre complément est ajouté (comme _au cinéma_ dans votre phrase), il va de soi que _le_ ne reprend plus le tout, mais seulement l'adjectif (_accro_). Mais si vous dites _il l'y est_, c'est redondant, car _le_ contient déjà le complément _à la technologie_.


----------



## jekoh

Je ne veux pas dire _il l'y est_.

Je trouve que l'explication par la redondance est un raisonnement circulaire (le pronom _le_ reprend le tout s'il n'y a pas d'autre complément, certes, mais avec le pronom _y_, il y en aurait justement un).


----------



## Maître Capello

Par « autre complément », j'entendais un complément nouveau, différent de l'original. Ce n'est que lorsque l'on vient modifier le complément original que _le_ ne reprend plus le tout.


----------



## jekoh

Et vous le prouveriez comment, sinon précisément en constatant que dans ces cas on n'utilise que le pronom _le_ sans le pronom _y_ ?


----------

